# Should FIFA move the next 2 WorldCups?



## ivanmakesyouthink (Oct 13, 2011)

I been wondering if FIFA should move the next 2 World Cups. To start I was in favor of Russia and Qatar winning those bids but do to the current issues involving those countires. I have ask a question to myself; should FIFA move the next 2 World Cups. I do not have an answer and is hard topic to deal with but I like to know as a social scientist what people think of about this.


----------



## ivanmakesyouthink (Oct 13, 2011)

At the moment I will say that they should have a backup plan. 2018 plan B should be England and 2022 either the USA or China.


----------



## sjb89 (Feb 15, 2014)

No. Politics has no place in football.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## BlazerBlaze (Jul 21, 2013)

Oh but politics has a place in FIFA. Unless Russia invades the rest of Ukraine with military force I think 2018 stays. But 2022 needs to move. Qatar is practically using slave labor for their construction. Plus their habit of not allowing visitors to leave is disgusting.


----------

